# Can you combine RCA's?



## Jpixta (Jun 29, 2014)

So I am having troubles figuring this out, this is probably a stupid question. So I have 4 speakers in my car and I was going to take apart a mono RCA for the + - on each speaker and then have the 4 cables split into 2 RCA's to go into a DAC which would be left front and back white, and right front and back red. Is this possible to do?


----------



## timta2 (Jun 29, 2014)

So what are you working with there equipment wise?  Your description of what you are thinking about doing doesn't make much sense to me. You are using an external amp and DAC?

If your head unit only has one pair of RCA outputs you can buy RCA Y-cables that will split the two RCA connectors to four RCA connectors.

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021803&p_id=663&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Jpixta (Jun 29, 2014)

What I was doing is I am mounting my Nexus 7 Tablet to be used as the "headunit" which will stream audio via bluetooth to a receiver that goes into the DAC which I now would use the two splitters to split the stereo RCA into 4, which would go into the speakers, as of right now I don't have a amp though


----------



## timta2 (Jun 29, 2014)

Ok, thank you, that makes more sense. Just don't forget that line level and speaker level are two different things. You can can't power speakers with a line level signal. You can split RCA connections all day to feed other sources and devices, but that signal won't power the speakers, without some sort of amplifier in the middle (which in a way converts the signal from line level to speaker level).


----------



## Jpixta (Jun 29, 2014)

timta2 said:


> Ok, thank you, that makes more sense. Just don't forget that line level and speaker level are two different things. You can can't power speakers with a line level signal. You can split RCA connections all day to feed other sources and devices, but that signal won't power the speakers, without some sort of amplifier in the middle (which in a way converts the signal from line level to speaker level).


Ohh OK, is there a super cheap way I can power my speakers? I'm kind of doing everything on a budget and I guess the only thing now is to power the speakers, is there some sort of magic I could work with the wiring harness?


----------



## Steevo (Jun 29, 2014)

Buy a cheap amp.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N5T0T4/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Go to a home theater or car tronics store...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 6, 2014)

Or you could just buy a cheap blue tooth head unit. They can be had at a fair price. Or a blue tooth dongle with RCA to input into your current head unit IF it has a RCA input.

Something like this: CLICKY    [url=http://www.parts-express.com/bt-1a-bluetooth-receiver-module-for-wireless-reception-of-bluetooth-audio-signals--320-353]OR CLICKY[/URL]


----------

